# VB.net code to hide taskbar when application starts



## just_a_beginner (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

I want to hide the taskbar when my aplication starts running, so i can get a full screen view of my application. I have this code but it doesnt work. Please tell me what is wrong with the code. It will be great help, it's for my project. 
THANKS.

*THE CODE:*

Public Const SWP_HIDEWINDOW = &H80 '''
Public Const SWP_SHOWWINDOW = &H40 '''
Dim rtn As Long '''

Declare Function FindWindow Lib "user32" Alias "FindWindowA" (ByVal lpClassName As String, ByVal lpWindowName As String) As Long
Declare Function SetWindowPos Lib "user32" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal hWndInsertAfter As Long, ByVal x As Long, ByVal y As Long, ByVal cx As Long, ByVal cy As Long, ByVal wFlags As Long) As Long

rtn = FindWindow("Shell_traywnd", "") 'get the Window'''
Call SetWindowPos(rtn, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, SWP_HIDEWINDOW) 'hide the Tasbar'''
rtn = FindWindow("Shell_traywnd", "") 'get the Window
Call SetWindowPos(rtn, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, SWP_SHOWWINDOW) 'show the Taskbar


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you mean Windows Shell or you're forms task bar?

If you mean Windows Shell.. Umm.. I'm not sure.. I don't even know why that would be useful - at all.

IF - by chance, you mean form, that's simple; just go into your forms properties and change "FormBorderStyle" 's value to "none".


----------

